# What the heck is this stuff?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Rolled out of bed this afternoon to go cut and guess what!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

payup


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope your mower has 4WD


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

That's all you got?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so did you cut the grass?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

HAH yeah I gotta know did ya mow or go plowing? HAH! My boss tried making us do that this past spring with about a .25 inch of snow on the ground. Yeah all we did was clog up the baggers. Oh and it was cold as could be too.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

looks like you got a little precipitation there


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like it's time for the plow.It's also that wet heavy stuff. See you later!:crying:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wow from the looks of it it definetly looks plowable so go plow and come home and


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

does that mean your going too take plowing pics for us? i love plowing pics


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

All I can say is that I'm glad I put the plows on last night. I have about 3" on the ground now and its still coming down!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

All I can say is I am glad we don't have that here!  I have nothing ready. I just went today and got a skid of salt and some calicum. I need at least another week to finish up the mowing, get the truck back from the shop, and hook up the plows and spreaders, mabey I need 2 weeks.  

Post some pics when you get home.

Bossman


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I need atleast 3 weeks but a month would be fabulous!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Bossman 92;425228 said:


> All I can say is I am glad we don't have that here!  I have nothing ready. I just went today and got a skid of salt and some calicum. I need at least another week to finish up the mowing, get the truck back from the shop, and hook up the plows and spreaders, mabey I need 2 weeks.
> 
> Post some pics when you get home.
> 
> Bossman


................havent even started leaf cleanups yet.....................


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i was ready a month ago. get er'done.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

shouldn't you guys be out plowing and salting instead of on the computer:waving: 
ps send some down our way !!!!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a few clean-ups to do, hopefully it can hold off untill then. I love the snow, but give me a few weeks. 

Bossman


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

drover threw all of that today! came up threw erie etc. nice seeing the white stuff again


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

We only got a few flakes down here today:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I'm back in. Had to do half the lots,half had 4 inches, the half slop .Did a small video will be on later.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

still waiting for my snow, lol. Supposed to see 2-4 tonite, but I think Grandview stole all the lake effect snow and left me with the rain,lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I want snow dangit. Give my until friday and I should be ready. :redbounce


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Boy a nice wet and heavy snow to start the year off. I bet that was fun.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you lucky @%& why you stealing my snow


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just got back in from plowing had to do half the route.payup Ya that wet snow is so much fun. But on a good note the new plow and truck were awsome.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

nms0219;425400 said:


> Just got back in from plowing had to do half the route.payup Ya that wet snow is so much fun. But on a good note the new plow and truck were awsome.


No pics go with it either....WTH!?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.........trying to get the video on.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish we could have some of that stuff down here! Lets see this video!
Shawn


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry no pics. snow caught me off guard and I left the camera at the shop. it wont happen agian.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A quick video. It's a little dark.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

must be all the fluid film that makes the snow fly off the plow like that!


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

I like how you made tidal waves with that extremely wet snow. I bet I could have surfed in front of your plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Quick, plow it before it melts!! At least you got the first one out of the way.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Grandview, 
While you were sleeping, I was mowing lol. At 3:15 a commercial on Main St. called and asked If I was coming out to plow ? I'm like huh no, but i'll be there in 20min for your final cut. I honestly thought they were joking. Did mach 1 with the trailer back to the shop, hooked up the first plow I could find and went to work lol. That sucked, I need anohter month to get ready


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice truck, and sweet video. That snow sucks for a guy like me that only has snowblowers! Takes a long time.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

My wife stopped taken those kinda videos for me ,untill I buy her a new pair of boots

thanks for the Vid Grandview


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Grandview, that stuff looked a little heavy. Did that freeze after or was it above freezing?


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Man you guys are lucky. I can't wait to do that. Nice video! Got my blood flowing.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i have to quite opening this thread im so tired of leaf removal


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This lot was right on the snow line half mile up I was plowing 5 inches this was just slush just playing for the camera!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice video. Where in NY was that?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In my town right outside Buffalo which it only had rain all day.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I beat you werent expecting that. lol. I spoke to my dad the other night he said they got about 4-5". He is in Walton.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

xtreem3d;425244 said:


> shouldn't you guys be out plowing and salting instead of on the computer:waving:
> ps send some down our way !!!!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's 4 inches of snow? I was hoping it would melt so I could go back out and cut!


----------

